# Similar to Manfrotto 393.



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 3, 2013)

I want to invert my camera mount, so that I can hang my camera the right way up from an upside down mount.
The application for this is in car recording, the camera hanging from a suction mount inside the windscreen.

I can flip the video in post, but for set up it would be handy to have the option of having the controls and menu (especially on my EOS M) the correct way up.

I've looked at the Manfrotto 393, which looks technically ideal, but is adding major bulk, unnescessary weight, and is fairly costly. Does anybody know of another solution, preferably cheapish. And compact.

I've seem the wimberley gimbals and kirk solutions (we don't really get RRS here in the UK) but it's overkill and over-priced for my application.

Solutions welcome for a tightwad Scot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2013)

Free associating here, but for a light camera like a T3i with a small lens, what about suspending it from a flash bracket like a Stroboframe?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 3, 2013)

Doesn't look ideal, don't like the hinge (doesn't look too solid for car going over bumps) also flash and camera still orientated according to the mount thread, i.e. they would still be upside down, I could mount the cam straight onto the clamp upside down, but for the issues with the menus. Really want to reverse the camera, so that is is upside down to the mount (i.e. so that when the mount is upside down, like a suction cup on windscreen) the camera is the right way up.

Cheers though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2013)

The point of the flash bracket would be that you'd connect the flash attachment point to your suction cup mount, thus the camera would be right-side up. I agree that the Stroboframe isn't terribly robust. If you want robust, you'll pay for that...and then you're getting into the Manfrotto 393 range (although something like the Jobu Design FB-TM2 might be worth a look). 

What's your suction cup mount like in terms of attachment points?

Do you need the bracket to be configurable? 

What about a Wimberley Sidekick, or a relatively inexpensive side mount gimbal like this one, attached to an L-bracket on the camera?


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Sep 3, 2013)

How about a Cinesquid? It's around the same cost but wholly designed to do what you're trying to do. Can certainly be folded in the right position to give an upright camera placement.

http://store.cinetics.com/cinesquid-system/

http://www.amazon.com/Cinetics-CineSquid-Suction-Camera-GorillaPod/dp/B007HOB466


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The point of the flash bracket would be that you'd connect the flash attachment point to your suction cup mount, thus the camera would be right-side up. I agree that the Stroboframe isn't terribly robust. If you want robust, you'll pay for that...and then you're getting into the Manfrotto 393 range (although something like the Jobu Design FB-TM2 might be worth a look).
> 
> What's your suction cup mount like in terms of attachment points?
> 
> ...



One point, though if this avenue of my work takes off I may buy one of the 2 or three point devices. It's a cullman I'm using just now. Solid enough for an M.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 3, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> How about a Cinesquid? It's around the same cost but wholly designed to do what you're trying to do. Can certainly be folded in the right position to give an upright camera placement.
> 
> http://store.cinetics.com/cinesquid-system/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cinetics-CineSquid-Suction-Camera-GorillaPod/dp/B007HOB466



Creeping up cost wise, and may just be too bulky for my wide angles...

Cheers for the heads up though


----------

